# June photo challenge winner!



## pixmedic

congratulations to "edge of the web" for winning Junes photo challenge!
I have no idea who did this photo (Manaheim has all the names)... So if the winner wishes to reveal themselves, they can. 
Congratulations either way!


----------



## leighthal

I'll own up to fruit flies. I'll save my congrats once we know the well deserved winner.
Thanks to all the voters that made my first entry into this contest one to remember. Second place is amazing!!! It was also my first foray into stacking. It's those little tidbits of knowledge; like putting the fly in the freezer for awhile to make him dopey; that make this forum great. Thanks for being great teachers!


----------



## DanielLewis76

For what its worth I voted for the fruit flies! I felt the web could have been better exposed on the spider web...


----------



## tirediron

Good job anonymous!


----------



## manaheim

WOO HOO CONGRATS!!!


----------



## danielklaer

The spider was mine. Thanks guys 

Here is the image I just put up on my flickr. I was kinda bummed when entering as I hadn't realised resaving jpegs lost quality and it took a bit of fiddling to get the right size etc. I know next time to just export from the raw at the right size. Also I agree with you Daniel Lewis regarding web exposure. I thought about selectively altering it in post but didn't want to lose the realism. Stoked that people voted for my photo  Thanks!


----------



## leighthal

Well done Daniel. Superb photo.


----------



## leeroix

nice shot!


----------



## squirrels

Congratulations! Great job!


----------



## Rakusia

Photo causing panic in me. But stunning. I'm afraid terrified of spiders, this can be seen in all the details. But I admire.


----------



## manaheim

Check the home page.  I'm going to start making sure these get some more visibility.


----------



## danielklaer

awesome


----------



## snowbear

Congrat's - beautiful shot.


----------



## manicmike

I hate spiders and I still think this is a great shot.


----------



## bluehouse

Congratulation..I love photography its my profession and passion both.


----------



## AmandaRobinson

Congratulations!!! nice picture!!


----------

